# Rescued Maltese, mix or not? (Picture heavy)



## Berry (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi y'all. I rescued Berry from the animal shelter on Tuesday, October 25. She was a stray and the pound had her listed as a Maltese. She does have silky hair (what is left of it after they had to cut copious amounts of mats out of it), but due to her underbite and some gold on her head and ears, I am thinking she may be mixed with another breed, like a shih tzu. 

Her age in unknown, but she weighs 6.2 lbs. 

The pictures range from her freedom ride from the pound until today. She was groomed yesterday. I also included a picture of the top of her head where the gold is located. 

I hope to learn more about her age at her vet appointment on Tuesday. She is really spry and nimble. She seems to be on the young side, but her teeth, especially her canines, have some plaque buildup. 

Thanks for the opinions!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

She is absolutely precious thank you so much for rescuing her. You were going to have a wonderful life together!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:tender:awww she's adorable:wub: I'm so happy for both of you. Your in store for many years of total unconditional love
She looks Maltese to me


----------



## Berry (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks y'all. She has been a dream so far. I love my Danes so very much, but I was yearning for a lap dog to dote on. She is even wonderful with my sons, who are 7 and 8. They are absolutely in love with her, also. I can't believe she was a stray. Who could lose such a precious little dog and not look for her?!?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

She looks maltese to me. She could be mixed with something, but thanks for rescuing her. She is adorable!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If not full maltese...she looks very much like one...:wub:

Congrats on your new family member.:aktion033::aktion033: 

How are your danes getting along with her?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

She is adorable. Definitely looks Maltese too me too.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks Maltese but boy is that a shih tzu underbite! She is adorable!!!!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Berry said:


> Thanks y'all. She has been a dream so far. I love my Danes so very much, but I was yearning for a lap dog to dote on. She is even wonderful with my sons, who are 7 and 8. They are absolutely in love with her, also. I can't believe she was a stray. Who could lose such a precious little dog and not look for her?!?


We work at our local shelter and ask that question every day. Shelters have some wonderful dogs that just need love.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

100% pure adorable!!!!!
Thank you for saving this sweetie!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She is adorable:wub: and looks like a full Maltese to me too.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

She is so sweet! Congratulations!
Just fyi, some Maltese have patches of "lemon" in their hair - Max has some on his ears, and a patch on his back.
Thank you for making her part of your family!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - I love the photos. I do rescue and those before and after pix are amazing. You just see them bloom. She looks Maltese to me but that underbite as Maggie said, looks Shih Tzu. So could be a bit of one or else just has a major underbite. Thank you so much for taking her in. :chili::chili:


----------

